
Show HN: Zealchain – cryptocurrency and alternate Internet for the marginalized - datafix
https://zealchain.com
======
datafix
I've been working on Zealchain for the past 3 months and I've finally gotten
to the point where I want to share it.

Link: [https://zealchain.com](https://zealchain.com)

I created Zealchain not only so that poor folks can lift themselves up, but
also so that marginalized communities can share wealth within the community.

Zealchain consists of two products: ZEAL, the cryptocurrency, and ZNET, the
Zealchain network.

You will be able to buy ZEAL in a couple of days on the altmarkets.io exchange
-- 1 ZEAL will start out as less than 1 cent, very cheap, as it is a new
cryptocurrency. Alternatively, you can mine ZEAL with the wallet downloadable
at the site.

ZNET can be thought of an alternate Internet. It is, technically, called an
alternate DNS root. Essentially, sites on ZNET can only be accessed with the
ZNET chrome extension.

Registering a domain name on ZNET costs anywhere between 20 and 50 ZEAL,
depending on your TLD.

Please check it out and let me know what you think!

------
verdverm
GitHub link?

Your building crypto, where's the code

~~~
datafix
[https://github.com/mikejohnsonjr/zeal](https://github.com/mikejohnsonjr/zeal)

